# Telefonterror



## benjamin (9 Januar 2004)

in der letzten Woche bekam ich eine SMS mit der Nachricht:
"Jemand denkt an dich und möchte gerne Kontakt mit dir aufnehmen. Rufe bitte Nr. 0190.......und gebe folgenden Code an....98888
Ich habe ein Handy mit Prepaid Karte und frage mich nun wie kommen die denn an meine Nr?
Eben erhielt ich einen Anruf übers Festnetz (Nr. wurde nicht angezeigt, habe ISDN-Telefon und normal zeigt es die Nr. an) und eine männl. Tonbandstimme sagte ich wäre an einem Gewinnspiel gezogen worden und hätte die Möglichkeit, darin teilzunehmen. Glücksnr. ist mein Geb.Datum. Wenn ich mit einem Mitarbeiter verbunden werden will soll ich die ..0 drücken. Was ich natürlich nicht gemacht habe, sondern aufgelegt. Ich habe langsam den Eindruck, dass die mit ihren Briefen nichts mehr erreichen und jetzt über Telefon gehen.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen. Bin bei D2 Vodafone.


----------



## sascha (9 Januar 2004)

Die "Lovecode"-Kiste ist altbekannt. Meistens sehr in-telligent gemacht. Jag am besten sofort ne Beschwerde an die Reg TP raus.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2004)

benjamin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Handy mit Prepaid Karte und frage mich nun wie kommen die denn an meine Nr?


Irgendwo habe ich mal hier im Forum gelesen, dass nicht einzelne Nummern angewählt werden sondern die SMSn maschinell erzeugt an ganze Nummernblöcke gehen - Das klang recht plausibel und wenn das stimmt, dann war Deine Nummer damit nur eine von sehr vielen.


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Januar 2004)

Ganz ausdrücklich *ohne* den Anspruch, dass meine Erfahrung die vollständige Wahrheit ist, natürlich auch ohne die Behauptung, es fände eine unangemessene Systematik statt: In meinem Bekanntenkreis kommt derartiges ohne Ausnahme nur bei Vodaphone-Kunden vor. Ich selbst (T-D1) habe noch nicht eine einzige solche Belästigung erfahren.

Umfrage: Hat ein D1-, E+ oder O2-Kunde auch solches schon erlebt?


----------



## Veruschka (9 Januar 2004)

*Umfrage*

Ja, D1 Prepaid, steht aber dummerweise im Telefonbuch.

Wobei die letzte „Gewinnmitteilung“ schon ca. 3 Monate zurückliegt.
Meine Kleine, D1 Prepaid (ohne Eintrag), hat in den letzten 2 Jahren noch keine Mitteilungen bekommen.

Veruschka


----------



## Wagi (9 Januar 2004)

Habe zwei D1-(Direkt bei Telekom abgeschlossen also kein Debitel o.ä.) Verträge. Trotz eines Telefonbucheintrags keine nervige Werbung o.ä., außer von yoc. Was immer yoc auch ist, ich glaube ich habe mal vor langer Zeit im Netz meine Nummer preisgegeben (u-boot ??). Allerdings bekomme ich äußerst selten Werbung davon.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2004)

Bei mir auch - zwei unterschiedliche Verträge D1 über Telepassport, keine Telefonbucheinträge oder sonstiges (im übrigen Wenigtelefonierer, seltenst Weitergabe der Nummern). Mit zwei weiteren Verträgen unter fortlaufenden Nummern der ersten beiden niemals derartiges, obwohl diese Geräte im Dauereinsatz sind.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ausdrücklich *ohne* den Anspruch, dass meine Erfahrung die vollständige Wahrheit ist, natürlich auch ohne die Behauptung, es fände eine unangemessene Systematik statt: In meinem Bekanntenkreis kommt derartiges ohne Ausnahme nur bei Vodaphone-Kunden vor. Ich selbst (T-D1) habe noch nicht eine einzige solche Belästigung erfahren.
> 
> Umfrage: Hat ein D1-, E+ oder O2-Kunde auch solches schon erlebt?



Ich selber als E-Plus-Prepaid-Kunde bin bisher von solchem Unsinn verschont geblieben, meine Freundin mit D1-Prepaid kriegt diesen Müll am laufenden Meter. Beide Prepaids sind in keinen Verzeichnissen gelistet.

Gruß, prenz.


----------



## Rechenknecht (12 Januar 2004)

Habe folgende SMS erhalten:

>>Hi mein schatz lange nix mehr von dir gehört magst du mich etwa nicht mehr - melde dich bin schon ganz traurig
Absender 89089 
1,99 e/sms<<

T-Mobile D1


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2004)

*Schon etwas länger her*



			
				Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Habe folgende SMS erhalten:
> 
> >>Hi mein schatz lange nix mehr von dir gehört magst du mich etwa nicht mehr - melde dich bin schon ganz traurig
> Absender 89089
> ...



Auch wenn es schon etwas länger her ist, aber meine jüngere Schwester hat mir gerade heute eine SMS gezeigt, die vor Monaten bei ihr eingegangen war, mit genau diesem Text und auch mit dieser Nummer. Sie hatte sie archiviert, um sie mir zu zeigen, dann aber doch erst heute daran gedacht. Geantwortet hat sie auf diese SMS nicht. Ihr Handyvertrag läuft über die Telekom, die Nummer steht aber nicht im Telefonbuch. Was ich ja schon ziemlich heftig finde ist, dass man tatsächlich 20 x die „Pfeil-nach-unten-Taste“ drücken muss, um den Preis von 1,99 €/SMS lesen zu können. Da achtet doch kaum jemand drauf.


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Mai 2004)

*Telefon-SPAM*

Nur mal so zur Umfrage:

Ich bekomme seit Montag etwa fünfmal am Tag (Tagsüber) einen Anruf, der nach dem zweiten Klingeln auflegt - also zu schnell zum Drangehen.

Das Ungewöhnliche: Rufnummerunterdrückung ist an. Kurz: Ich kann nicht zurück rufen. Also keine Lockanrufe oder Nummern-Überprüfrobots oder so ...

Was soll das dann wohl?

Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## BenTigger (14 Mai 2004)

Aehm, hast du evtl ne Rufweiterleitung aktiviert, mit zu kurzer  Weiterschaltzeit, oder klingelt dein Telefon sonst noch normal lange??

Nur mal so als Idee.....


----------

